# Planning a World Tour of Spain



## EdofWigan (Jun 28, 2015)

If an imaginary person, lets call him 'Ed' from a wet Northern English town, was planning so spend some time touring around Spain, in his, yet to be bought, trusty motorhome. 

What sights, events, experiences, off the usual Google search tracks, would you recommend he included, where and why?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

EdofWigan said:


> If an imaginary person, lets call him 'Ed' from a wet Northern English town, was planning so spend some time touring around Spain, in his, yet to be bought, trusty motorhome.
> 
> What sights, events, experiences, off the usual Google search tracks, would you recommend he included, where and why?


Take a look at the numerous Natural Parks, however the problem is likely to be the narrowness of the roads especially if you go off the beaten track. (n.b. in case you were thinking of doing it, it illegal in Spain, to tow a car on an 'A' frame behind a motorhome). As to just where to go, much depends on time of year.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I have always wanted to see this place.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alcázar_of_Segovia

And if I could organise a fishing trip on the Ebro with tour guides and target those massive Wells Catfish.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

EdofWigan said:


> If an imaginary person, lets call him 'Ed' from a wet Northern English town, was planning so spend some time touring around Spain, in his, yet to be bought, trusty motorhome. What sights, events, experiences, off the usual Google search tracks, would you recommend he included, where and why?


Try posting for this information on Motorhome forums you'll find people touring Spain and posting their experiences on their blogs .


----------



## EdofWigan (Jun 28, 2015)

No, Baldi, I don't plan to tow a car but do fancy a good few months of Spain and Portugal. 

I am a member of several Motorhomes site, thanks, Emlyn. They are great but I just thought I would also post the question here, as folk here might know some little often missed gems 

I am not a fisherman Pazcat, but teh place you recommended looks awesome and I love castles etc... Thanks

I am also asking about just nice places to park the motorhome for a short while and admire the countryside, culture (the odd wine festival maybe) food festivals, a real blank sheet ask, if I may


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> I have always wanted to see this place.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alcázar_of_Segovia
> 
> And if I could organise a fishing trip on the Ebro with tour guides and target those massive Wells Catfish.


Been there!
It's worth a visit I think as is the town of Segovia with it's amazing aqueduct that goes right through the centre of the town and a great bus tour you can do round and about


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Try looking at the threads mentioned here 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...g-spain/94516-northern-spain-north-spain.html


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

*My experience of Spain before coming here to live.*

Unlike many on here, I had not been to Spain for holidays so I wasn't yearning for the costas - the sun, sea, sand, sangría (or the other - s** but that's more Ibiza). 

My previous encounters with Spain had been sitting around for hours at La Barajas airport (10pm - 2am) waiting for connecting flights to S. America (SWMBO is Colombian by birth) and a brief visit to SWMBO's padrinos back in 1991. A few days in 1999 working in Madrid. When the f-i-l died in 2005, we brought the m-i-l to UK for Christmas and took her to Spain for a few days, flying to Sevilla, then on to Córdoba, Granada, Ronda and Sevilla. I found so much of what we encountered very interesting, not just the sights but the culture and general attitudes of the Spanish people. 

I had been planning for our retirement since about 2001 and looked at many countries with which we had some connection (language, family, holidays, etc) but had still not come to a decision. In the end it came down to the Auvergne in France or Andalucía in Spain. The high levels of taxation took France out of the equation, so Spain it was to be. Studying lots of data, especially relating to climate and topography, (we like mountains) gave us an area north and slightly west of Granada which we thought might tick our boxes.

I fancied campo but SWMBO, ever cautious (except when it came to deciding to marry me - 26 years ago) said "How long would it take an ambulance to find us in the middle of the night" so it had to be in a small town or village and the accommodation had to be enough to accommodate the three of us without getting in each other's way (to avoid bloodshed!)

September 2006 we did our first recce, looking at properties just to the north and slightly west of Granada - nothing appealed. We saw plenty of semi-ruins that needed completely demolishing and rebuilding; a few owned by expats who had done their own reform but with little idea about where they were going and probably without the necessary permits.

June 2007 we returned to look a little further north (up the N432 Granada - Córdoba road) and saw a few places that had more appeal. On the Thursday before we were due to leave on the Saturday, we looked at a house with no out of the way expectations. However, as we walked in the front door, the house seemed to say to us "Ah, you've got here at last, I've been waiting for you" We liked what we saw. Riding back to the estate agent's office, we were discussing it and after another five minutes discussion in the office we offered €85k (the asking price was €87k). One phone call and it was accepted. We asked if we could come by the following day and maybe take a few measurements, agreed and we were greeted with a warm welcome and a huge bag of cherries (it was the start of the annual cherry festival.)

We hadn't got the cash to pay for it immediately but they were in no hurry since they were going to build a new house more suited to their needs and next to their huerta. We extended the mortgage on our flat to be able to pay a goodly chunk of the balance. December 2007 we moved the m-i-l to the UK. We, again by extending our mortgage, paid the balance in September 2008 and signed the final papers. We arranged the builders for replumbing and rewiring plus a small alteration we wanted. Our flat had been on the market for a while and the price had come down about £50, 000. Beginning of October, we had a buyer. Saturday 1st November 2008, we loaded up a l.w.b. Renault Master van and set off in torrential rain via the tunnel to our new abode. Monday driving through the Pyrenees with the snow falling, I had a phone call from DWP in Newcastle about our S1s. Final overnight stop in Ciudad Real (we took an extra one so that the m-i-l should get her first sight of her new home in daylight.)

It wasn't quite what we had hoped since there was builders' mess everywhere and there was still some work being done, but we were here. We just had to do a round trip back to UK to get the rest of our stuff and one trip back to return the van.

Since we have been here we have finished going to every province (except one) in Andalucía and, on the whole we like best, the one we are in. We have been to Barcelona (not impressed), Galicia (beautiful except that the cathedral at Santiago is over commercialised), Ávila (great we have been twice - well worth a visit), Almería (nice in parts but too much plastic), Córdoba (beautiful), Granada (again over commercialised), Ronda (great, worth another visit), Jérez (interesting - great sherry), Cádiz (a wet and windy day is not the best time to visit), Sevilla (Giralda is nice, but didn't like the people).

Hopefully that gives you a few places to look at. Sorry for the ramble, Ed, but you have everything in context.


----------



## EdofWigan (Jun 28, 2015)

I now feel in a state of bereavement, on reaching the end of that post. I enjoyed every word and feel I have traveled part of your journey. Thank you for taking teh time to write it. Can we have a sequel? Is a mini series out of the question? 

There must be a wealth of inspiring stories from folk, just living their lives, within this forum. Maybe we should have a separate short story section.

Could be as interesting to read as teh above post

Thanks


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Been there!
> It's worth a visit I think as is the town of Segovia with it's amazing aqueduct that goes right through the centre of the town and a great bus tour you can do round and about


We liked Segovia very much, as well as the aqueduct which as you say is amazing, the castle there looks like something out of a Disney film.

We also enjoyed Aranjuez which was an easy train journey from the centre of Madrid. The old Royal Palace there is lovely (and free to get in from 3pm onwards), it has a porcelain room which is one of the most impressive rooms I've ever seen in a historic building - and when we visited in late September there were scarcely any other tourists there. As well as the Palace there are many other impressive historic buildings in the town, and a huge park (many square km) which was originally pleasure grounds for the palace.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Palace_of_Aranjuez

I would recommend Ed starts at the top (the Pais Vasco) and works his way down. We've visited Bilbao and San Sebastián (loved San Sebastián and would like to spend more time there) and the whole coastline is beautiful, as Asturias looks to be but so far we haven't managed to get there.

I agree with Baldi about Ronda, it's not to be missed, although I don't think I'd want to try to manoeuvre a motorhome up those roads to get there! We enjoyed Jérez as he did, I went to the horse show at the Escuela Real which I loved. Cádiz we didn't like so much, but we also happened to be there when it was wet and cold so that never helps. We love Sevilla and go every year for a few days, and are still finding things we've never seen before. Cordoba and Granada, of course, are both lovely places. Barcelona isn't one of our favourite places either, it's just too big and a victim of its own success with just too many tourists so too crowded, imo.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I would love to do a Magical History Tour. I'm currently reading loads of stuff about 15th and 16th century Spain, inspired by watching the TV series _Isabel_ about the catholic monarchs. They moved their base around different cities in Castile, so I would visit the palaces in each one - Toledo, Ávila, Medina del Campo, Sevilla, Segovia etc. (Madrid didn't become the capital until quite late in that period). 

Then there are the old Aragonese ports on the east coast which traded with other Mediterranean cities and states.
This was also the era of the discovery of the Americas, so I would visit some of the Atlantic ports where they set off from and returned to (Cadiz, El Puerto de Santa Maria, Huelva, Bajona), and the Archivo de los Indias in Seville. 

For the Inquisition, which was very active during this period, there's the Torquemada museum in Santiago de Compostela to visit. (I have actually been there, it's unbelievable!) Then all the Don Quixote places, starting with the windmills in La Mancha during the saffron season.

If you want a tour guide, I am available at reasonable rates.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

If you put Cordoba on your itinerary, I highly recommend a visit to the Palacio del Marques de Viana.

http://www.palaciodeviana.com/

We've been twice and both times there were hardly any other tourists there. Most people seem to concentrate on the patios, the Mezquita and the Juderia, and this place is on the other side of town so seems to get missed out. Best not to go in the middle of winter, though, as its 12 patio gardens probably won't be looking their best.

One region which I don't think has been mentioned so far, and I certainly think would qualify as one less visited, is Extremadura. There seem to be some stunning cities there and barely touched by mass tourism. I'm not sure if we will ever go as having researched it a bit, it looks as though vegetarian food for my OH would be a problem (tortilla española is all very well but not for every meal) but most people, of course, wouldn't have that restriction.

http://turismoextremadura.com/viajar/turismo/en/index.html


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> One region which I don't think has been mentioned so far, and I certainly think would qualify as one less visited, is Extremadura. There seem to be some stunning cities there and barely touched by mass tourism. I'm not sure if we will ever go as having researched it a bit, it looks as though vegetarian food for my OH would be a problem (tortilla española is all very well but not for every meal) but most people, of course, wouldn't have that restriction.
> 
> turismoextremadura.com - Complete travel guide featuring tourist and business information for Extremadura, Spain.


Go to a turismo rural and self cater


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Go to a turismo rural and self cater


We could, but going out for restaurant meals is a big part of what we enjoy on holiday. A rural anything is not really up our street, especially as we get around by public transport. My husband can drive but doesn't want to, especially on holiday when he says it means he can't admire the scenery as he has to concentrate on the road, nor have a good glass of wine with his lunch. As I can't share the driving, I can't argue with that.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> We could, but going out for restaurant meals is a big part of what we enjoy on holiday. A rural anything is not really up our street, especially as we get around by public transport. My husband can drive but doesn't want to, especially on holiday when he says it means he can't admire the scenery as he has to concentrate on the road, nor have a good glass of wine with his lunch. As I can't share the driving, I can't argue with that.


Ah well, that's the end of that then!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> One region which I don't think has been mentioned so far, and I certainly think would qualify as one less visited, is Extremadura. There seem to be some stunning cities there and barely touched by mass tourism. I'm not sure if we will ever go as having researched it a bit, it looks as though vegetarian food for my OH would be a problem (tortilla española is all very well but not for every meal) but most people, of course, wouldn't have that restriction.
> 
> turismoextremadura.com - Complete travel guide featuring tourist and business information for Extremadura, Spain.


You'd be OK in Cáceres. I recall seeing several vegetarian restaurants including this one. We didn't eat there because my OH is a carnivore, but it looked very nice!

https://www.tripadvisor.es/Restaura...-Caceres_Province_of_Caceres_Extremadura.html


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> You'd be OK in Cáceres. I recall seeing several vegetarian restaurants including this one. We didn't eat there because my OH is a carnivore, but it looked very nice!
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.es/Restaura...-Caceres_Province_of_Caceres_Extremadura.html


Oh, thanks for that.

I just had a quick peep at Tripadvisor and saw this one as well, which looks promising. I can see we'll have to have a look at how to get to Cáceres, I really would like to go.


https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Resta...-Caceres_Province_of_Caceres_Extremadura.html


----------



## carquinyoli (Jan 5, 2016)

I don't know if that's a usual or rare Google search tracks. _Todos los caminos de Santiago_ are a good reference. Joining them is the oldest sacred and civil architecture with outstanding landscape environments:

El Camino de Santiago de RayyRosa | Nuestra maravillosa experiencia por el Camino de las Estrellas

Legislación nacional sobre autocaravanas - La Furgoteta


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

carquinyoli said:


> I don't know if that's a usual or rare Google search tracks. _Todos los caminos de Santiago_ are a good reference. Joining them is the oldest sacred and civil architecture with outstanding landscape environments:
> 
> El Camino de Santiago de RayyRosa | Nuestra maravillosa experiencia por el Camino de las Estrellas
> 
> Legislación nacional sobre autocaravanas - La Furgoteta


Unfortunately Google or those who wrote the blog have let their imagination run away with them. The Cathedral in Santiago dates from 1075. There are many older sacred edifices in northern Spain, including a church dated 661, originally built by Visigoths but overtaken by the Moors who made it a mosque until it was retaken during the Reconquest and reconsecrated as a Christian church. This is at Baños de Cerrato near Palencia.


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

i would also put in a pitch for murcia city, and also the city of lorca. both with fine architecture and very friendly people.
over the border in almeria province, velez rubio has a fine historic centre.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Although having travelled all over the country, my love is for the Pyrenees. I would suggest Pampalona, Huesca and of course Jaca. Must sees of course are Toledo, Granada, Sevilla --- hell, it's all wonderful in someone's eyes


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Visit the places that are Unesco World Heritage Sites? We are working our way through the list and have not been disappointed, so far!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Oh, thanks for that.
> 
> I just had a quick peep at Tripadvisor and saw this one as well, which looks promising. I can see we'll have to have a look at how to get to Cáceres, I really would like to go.
> 
> ...


It's quite stunning, and beautifully preserved (UNESCO world heritage site). Lots of historical dramas are filmed there.


----------



## carquinyoli (Jan 5, 2016)

You made ​​homework, Baldilock. I remember this beside other image of _Palacio de Ramiro I_ in Oviedo in the lessons on _La Reconquista_ of my history book. This is a country big, with many variables. Better make a _hilo conductor_ (leitmotiv?) with priorities, not excluding all other. I put this link because these potential_ hilos conductores_ appears.

For example I am preparing a bittersweet thematic tour which I call: "_Sangre, sudor, lágrimas y glucemia_"._Tocinillos de cielo, yemas de Santa Teresa _and popular delicacies contrasting with the rigor of convents, monasteries and masochistic rituals of _Procesiones de Semana Santa_. I await to know how much time I have or if I'm going to finish the tour with minimal warranty to be alive.

Also I am a lover of folk architecture that isn't a priority for most, or as you say, for _tópicos_ links Google. I'm looking for these little gems, very simple, sometimes crumbling but with soul through its constructive elements. It is possible that I get a tour or something similar of this work-divertimento.

I agree with the opinion of Lynn R on Alcázar de Segovia. For exemple, the wall of Carcassonne seemed the same. Controversial reconstructions.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> It's quite stunning, and beautifully preserved (UNESCO world heritage site). Lots of historical dramas are filmed there.


It seems reasonably easy to get there too, a straightforward bus journey from Sevilla with Alsa (the bus is faster than the train). So will be definitely be on the agenda for a future trip.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Don't forget to go the the Castro de Santa Tegra/Tecla by A Guarda where the Río Miño meets the sea on the border with Portugal. There are remains of castros everywhere but this is one of the best preserved/restored. You will learn how the wise men and women (los sabios/las sabias) who had the ancient knowledge passed down through the ages of herbs and medicines and to whom people turned for treatment of their ills, came to be condemned by the Church for having knowledge that had not come from the Church and their god so must have come from the Devil and therefore must be put to death. There is also a good Vía Crucis, well worth the short walk.

From there go up the coast (a couple of quite good restaurants along the road for lunch) to Baiona where news of Columbus's (Colón's) landing somewhere that wasn't what he was looking for (China) first arrived back in Spain (there is a replica of the boat, the Pinta, open to the public.)


----------



## EdofWigan (Jun 28, 2015)

When I started this thread, i had hoped to get, well exactly this type of thing, big impressive castles but also the small, little roads with teh great eating places

Thank you (so far) everyone


----------

